# Sunglow Pier Fishing Report: 09/30/06



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Went by the Fishin' Shack in S. Daytona today and picked up that Shimano Teramar rod I've been wanting. Rigged up with 150-yds of 20-lb Tuf-Line braid and a few 30-lb Vanish Leaders. Went over to Sunglow Pier and threw a couple lines out. I thought it would be good because all of the mullet in the water. As you see here there was no shortage of bait (all the black stuff that looks like mud is mullet schools):



















But, despite our best efforts and me and my buddies having 16 lines out with every bait known to mankind, we had no bites for 2.5 hrs:










This was not looking too promising for testing out the new rod. I tried live sandfleas, dead shrimp, live shrimp, mullet, menhaden.... and still no bites!!! Then I got the word that a couple fish were roaming the shallows so I went up front. After my buddy popped a 24" Red on live shrimp in crystal clear water, they were on to us and wouldn't touch a thing. I went to a different spot and busted a NICE Flounder. I threw it on the deck and went back to fishing. 

*THEN THINGS GOT UGLY:* Before I know it, some *******, HILLBILLY, DRUNK TOURIST PIECE OF CRAP kicked my Flounder back in thinking he was saving the world 1 fish at a time!!! I noticed what was happening as the idiot was trying to kick the flounder under the railing posts. The d{_}MBar$e ended up kicking it one last time (killing it) and it plopped in the water and floated away dead as a doornail. Few things can describe the way that I reacted and the choice words that were exchanged. I almost threw him over and had to leave before I hurt him. My buddy ended up telling him to leave before bad things happened. Here is a pic of the idiot ******* loser wearing the cowboy hat which almost went over:










Not to be discouraged by drunk tourist losers, I tossed out a sandflea and pulled in this nice little twenty somethin' inch Red:










After that it got dark so I took my oldest boy down to the flatbridge with my remaining shrimp and we caught nothing. When we ran out of shrimp I put a nasty rotten way-too-old Gulp shrimp on my boy's pole and he pulled in this little dink Trout (his first):










At that point I was o-v-e-r it and we headed to the house. I must say that the Teramar Rod is the schiznit and you can feel a fish fart... it's that sensitive. Saw about 6 or 7 slot Reds caught all day, 1 nice drum, several puppy drum. I caught 1 slot Red, 1 slot Flounder, and 1 dink Drum. Not a bad day fishing with the fam! 

Oh yeah, and the best part is I have my kids hooked on fishing. They are even grabbing the poles and going fishing with Mom when I am work and pulling tons of Bluegills *On their own*! They are hooked for life:


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

thats great! i love to see the kids into fishing  i hope one day when i have kids they will love to fish too


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Good looking kid*

The looks must come from his mom (JK) How are you guys able to just lay your rods like that?? the bail must be open??, and even then i would still have to be close.......I have seen to many rods go over into the water, (happen once to me) But its good that your son loves to fish also....Something you guys can do together when you get older....also that brings back good memorys about my Dad and me fishing together.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*gotta say...*

Fishing with family is the best way to enjoy "family time" 










Keep em fishing.. Yeah I am a proud father...   Three now with another son on the way!!   
Your son looks like he loves it. What a thrill for you.. Enjoy.

KZ what BS on your flounder.. Guy will get his azzzzz kicked soon. Anybody with a haircu t like that, has to be an azzhole.. and they attract azbeatings...


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

jettypark28 said:


> How are you guys able to just lay your rods like that?? the bail must be open??, and even then i would still have to be close.......I have seen to many rods go over into the water


Interesting you bring that up.... My buddy Harry lost 2 rods at the SAME TIME over the side on Friday night! We were always telling him to "set the drag" and he never did. Well 2 fish hit his 2 rods and took them both over and they were not recovered. My friend Debby lost one on thursday at Inlet Harbor the same way! That's how it goes when the big Reds come in every year. 

If I am gonna set my pole down (which is very rare that I even do that), then I back my drag off to very very loose and lay at an angle as close to horizontal as possible (avoid the straight up lean). Also, the one thing I've noticed that I do that pretty much NOBODY else at Sunglow does is that I always prop one of the rod eye/guides under the tip of the wood railing as an extra measure. These 3 things seems to give you enough of a chance to get to your rods before they go sailing over. Now if I was fishing in King country like Jax Pier, I might take a different approach like bungy cords and pvc


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*shoulda thrown him in*

Now I'm glad my brother and I didn't meet you over there yesterday. I hate to have to kill on the weekends.

We ended up at Grenada pier up in Holly Hills about sundown-12:30am. All the time that I lived down in FL I've never seen this really nice clean pier. Huge too.

Anyway, caught a bunch of different (but small) fish: couple 12in trout, some juvie blacks, bunch of small cats, one big puffer, needlefish on a topwater plug (wtf?). Good time though no keepers.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

jettypark28 said:


> How are you guys able to just lay your rods like that?? the bail must be open??, and even then i would still have to be close.......I have seen to many rods go over into the water......


Baitrunner....


----------

